# Psalmopoeus near Playa del Carmen, MX



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 23, 2014)

I haven't posted in a while, but I figured this was worth sharing.  I spent a week in the Yucatan and came across a Psalmopoeus sp. in a tree hole.  I tried to remove her, but she wouldn't budge.  I did, however, manage to pull out a few 1st instar slings that she was caring for.  They were getting ready to molt so I took a few back to my hotel to see if they would.  Sure enough, a day later, they popped.  I'm guessing they're probably Psalmopoeus reduncus.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 25, 2014)

That is ridiculously cool.

  Few people get to see these in their natural habitat.


  Looks weird, like an arboreal nemesiid retreat, haha


----------

